# Cooking chicken with skin?



## nicklord1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Do you leave the skin on or off i have never known the real answer to this.

Cheers


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 19, 2008)

I always prefer the skin on, and the bones still in.  The skin keeps the chicken moist and the bones impart lots and lots of flavour.


----------



## GB (Dec 19, 2008)

There is no real answer. It is personal preference. I love the skin. There is no right or wrong way though. It is whatever you like.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2008)

I like the skin on with preparations that result in dry crispy skin.  I do not like it in dishes where the skin ends up soft and wet.


----------



## padams2359 (Dec 19, 2008)

You want to leave the skin on during cooking, but remove it before serving.  It is healthier that way, but I do prefer a nice crisp skin myself.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 19, 2008)

For me it's how it is cook...If the method causes crisp skin...I leave it on.
If the opposite is true then I remove the skin prior to cooking!


----------



## padams2359 (Dec 19, 2008)

Also, you may want to remove as many of the fatty deposits that you can get to without removing the skin prior to cooking.  Around where the base of the neck was, and what ever you can get to in the thigh area.


----------



## Phil (Dec 19, 2008)

*When grillin' chicken...*

...you salt the chicken heavily and grill it. The skin becomes a browning bag and holds in the juices. When done, I discard the skin and enjoy a great meal.


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

I just cannot bring myself to throw out good chicken skin!! If I am trying to be good then I just buy boneless/skinless....otherwise I will eat it and LOVE it!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 19, 2008)

padams2359 said:


> Also, you may want to remove as many of the fatty deposits that you can get to without removing the skin prior to cooking. Around where the base of the neck was, and what ever you can get to in the thigh area.


 
 I also try to remove as much fat as I can I love crispy chicken and turkey skin wont eat if it's soft.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 19, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I like the skin on with preparations that result in dry crispy skin. I do not like it in dishes where the skin ends up soft and wet.


 
me, too!

I almost always cook chicken with the skin and bones, except for the few occasions I make a recipe with chicken supremes.


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 19, 2008)

I am a minority I guess where I don't like chicken with skin. Growing up in India we never cooked chicken with the skin on. Perhaps that's the reason I still can't palate chicken with skin - fried, roasted or whatever. I will eat a roasted chicken but will get rid of the skin and then I have nothing but bland chicken which again I don't like. 

I am used to tandoori type chicken or whole chicken where the skin is out (it's a painful process to skin it but I do it). I then marinate it with lime juice, ginger and other aromatics and leave it overnight. I normally prepare some type of sauce (thick yogurt with spices) or cilantro and cashewnut cream or some other type of tomato based sauce and pour it over the chicken. Off it goes in the oven and makes a very delectable chicken which is pretty moist.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Dec 19, 2008)

If I'm frying, grilling or roasting, it's always skin-on but I use a lot of skinless chicken in other recipes/preparations.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 19, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I like the skin on with preparations that result in dry crispy skin.  I do not like it in dishes where the skin ends up soft and wet.



Ditto!!


----------



## nicklord1 (Dec 20, 2008)

I am cooking spanish  food tonight and i want to know if there is an advantage to keep the skin on ,  will it make the chicken more moist and help create a sauce  with the peppers and  the  onions that i am frying the chicken with.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 20, 2008)

nick.......cook it anyway that you like.........the end.......as you can see everyone has their personal prefs...........I make the most boring chicken breasts ever when I'm by myself........and I steam them in a fish poaching pan with their skins on but I remove the fat when I eat them or use the meat in a soup, sandwich, casserole, etc.........most people don't care.....they just appreciate being invited and hanging out with their host......


----------



## nicklord1 (Dec 20, 2008)

cheers  expat are you still in  kazakhstan. How is it ?


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah, Nick, but I've been here in Houston, TX before Thanksgiving........will go back to KZ at the end of January............ thanks for asking.............hope that you're getting out and about a bit......I know that you're very busy........wishing you a wonderful holiday getwaway..........debs


----------

